# Cichlid swimming with mouth open?



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

I have a orange cichlid that has been acting weird lately. Its been swimming around with its mouth open time to time but not always. Doesn't do anything else out of the ordinary and still eats a little. I tested the water and everything is perfect, not a single thing off. Besides some algae growing in areas the water is nice and clear.

I have lots of filtration and water movement/surface break so i know there is plenty of oxygen and only have 3 fish in a 35 gal tank. Just did a partial water change aswell and its still randomly swimming with its mouth open.

The other two fish are not doing it or showing any sign there is anything wrong.

*Anyone have any clue what this could be?* Id say maybe eggs but i dont see any in its mouth and its not a very old cichlid, only about 3 inchs long and ive had it for about 6 months.


----------



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

Just to add something. It can close its mouth when it wants to (usually after i startle it) but then re-opens it. Pretty sure its not dislocated


----------



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

Well unfortunately the fish died today. Tested the water again just to make sure and still nothing wrong so im just going to have to assume it wasnt the water it was just the fish. The other fish look good and healthy still.


----------

